# Sharpton speaks



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Former Democratic presidential candidate Al Sharpton doesn’t think there is a remote likelihood of Bush moving beyond his tight circle of conservative advisers. 

“Let’s all head to the airport and get out of the country,” Sharpton says, facetiously. “I think we are in for some serious times. He will appoint judges to the Supreme Court that I think will try to erode some of the gains we made under the Civil Rights Movement and he clearly will have economic policies that will reward the rich. If there ever was a time that we had to gear up activism and put pressure on Congress like we’ve never done before, now is the time. We need to do something about this or this country will turn back to the days of slavery."

Sore loser. :L:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Yup,
Him &amp; Jesse Jackson throwing down the card once the final tally was entered. Jesse states there was disenfranchisement &amp; voter intimidation in the polls in FL where he was. Well why isn't this documented? Just another figment of his immagination I guess. 

I guess if Tawana Brawley can say she made the whole thing up, Rev. Al should apologize to all those involved for his slanderous remarks. We'll all be dead &amp; buried before he says that! He was a hoot &amp; a holler during the debates though. A kind of comic relief between the boring &amp; long windedness of all the other candidates. 

Al Sharpton in 2008. You heard it here first! Anybody know where I can get an Al S. bumper sticker 2004? HC


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

MARINECOP @ Thu Nov 04 said:


> ..."Let's all head to the airport and get out of the country," Sharpton says, facetiously.


*YES - PLEASE GO!!*
You fat, obnoxious, bigoted buffoon! :FM: :up_yours: :2up: 
Get the %^#$ out and don't let the door hit you in your big fat ass....


----------

